# Siemens LOGO , Anfänger brauche bitte dringend Hilfe !!!



## mosrtuning (13 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen ich bin neu hier und benötige dringend Hilfe .

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von SPS . Habe das Teil alles vernümpftig angeschlossen und läuft auch alles bloß trotz vielen lesen im Handbuch , werde ich noch nicht so ganz schlau .

Das eigentliche Problem ist die Maschine muss ab morgen Abend laufen . Da sonst die Produktion stopt . Verbaut ist eine Siemens LOGO RC230  . Habe das mit den löcken auch soweit verstanden . Bin seid heute Mittag immer wieder mal am lesen . 

Es geht hierbei um eine Filterreinigung die per Druckluft nacheinander gereinigt werden soll . Die Luft soll nur 1 Sek. Strömen . Das Ventil ist Stromlos geschlossen . 3 Filter sind verbaut und dürfen nur nacheinander gereinigt werden in 30 sek. Intervalle und immer wieder im Kreislauf ! Vergleichbar mit einer Lichtorgel

Folgendes soll geschiehen :

Schalter Ein = Strom auf I1,I2,I3

Nun zum Programm . Ich habe 3 Magnetventile . Nun soll jedes Ventil nacheinander geschaltet werden , sprich : 

Ventil 1 / 1sek. geschaltet ----> 30 sek.---> Ventil 2 / 1 sek. geschaltet --- > 30 sek.---> Ventil 3 / 1 sek. geschaltet . ---> 30 sek. Ventil 1 / 1 sek. geschaltet usw. usw. Immer im Kreislauf kontinuierlich ......

Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen ? Kann die SPS nur am Display Programmieren da ich keine Software und Kabel habe . Ihr würdet mir einen riesen riesen Gefallen tun .


----------



## hucki (14 November 2014)

Keine Ahnung von SPS allgemein, keine Ahnung von der LOGO! im Speziellen und dann heute Abend fertig sein müssen?
Irgendwie bist Du da wohl der total Falsche für diesen Job!

Wir helfen ja gern, aber ich glaube, für solche Notdienste nehmen hier einige sehr viel Geld.


----------



## KingHelmer (14 November 2014)

Nur am Display ist so schon nicht der größte Spaß.
Da dir die Menschen hier aber für Gewöhnlich nicht die volle Arbeit abnehmen, müsstest du selbst immer wieder deinen Zwischenstand posten oder zumindest etwas mehr Input zu deinen Gedanken geben.

Aber mal anders: Wer kommt den auf die Idee, dir gestern diese Aufgabe zu geben, noch dazu ohne passende Hilfsmittel und zu erwarten, dass alles heute Abend fehlerfrei läuft?


----------



## hucki (14 November 2014)

mosrtuning schrieb:


> Verbaut ist eine Siemens LOGO RC230


Da wäre trotzdem noch die Version der LOGO! wichtig, um zu wissen, welche Bausteine überhaupt zur Verfügung stehen.

Hast Du Dich schon an die Logik gesetzt und wenn ja, wie ist da der Stand?


----------



## hucki (14 November 2014)

mosrtuning schrieb:


> Schalter Ein = Strom auf I1,I2,I3



Warum 1 Schalter aber 3 Eingänge? Einer wäre doch genug?


----------



## Verpolt (14 November 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Warum 1 Schalter aber 3 Eingänge? Einer wäre doch genug?



Redundanz...


----------



## hucki (15 November 2014)

mosrtuning schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist die Maschine muss ab morgen Abend laufen . Da sonst die Produktion stopt .







War wohl wieder mal so hoch wichtig, dass der TE nicht mal Zeit hatte, nach zu sehen, ob jemand helfen konnte. Geschweigen denn, Fragen zu beantworten.
Oder er hat die Forumsadresse nicht wieder gefunden.


----------



## 190B (15 November 2014)

Vielleicht hat er ja erst offline reingeschaut und hat auf Grund der Antworten gleich auf Online verzichtet?


----------



## Logidyn-D2 (15 November 2014)

... vielleicht wurde er auch schon erschossen ... bei der Mafia durchaus üblich ... 

immer dieser Pfusch durch Laien... warum unterstützt man das?


----------



## KingHelmer (16 November 2014)

> immer dieser Pfusch durch Laien... warum unterstützt man das?



Ich erlebe oft, dass der chef die Leute frägt, ob sie es können und viele dann meinen sie "können" es.
Man sagt ja, um vor dem Chef nicht doof dazustehn und zack, geht man in ein Forum und frägt wie man ne LOGO übers Display programmiert ohne irgendeine Ahnung zu haben.

So isset halt


----------



## Blockmove (16 November 2014)

Im Tierreich würde sowas zu einer natürlichen Auslese führen 

Wer so an die Aufgabe rangeht, der ist schlichtweg fehl am Platz.


----------



## norustnotrust (16 November 2014)

Ich glaube ja eher wir sind Teil eines Experiments der US Regierung...


----------

